# Resident Return Visa COVID 19



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello Friends. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have been living offshore all the time with only 3day stay in Australia during first entry. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left during which I will keep trying to get in to the country but hopes are thin. I am wondering if any of you are in a similar situation and have applied for RRV, if yes, how long it took for Department to respond? any refusals? Finally, as you may have seen many examples, what are the chances of visa rejection in my case? Any updates will be highly appreciated. 

Murali


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Murali44 said:


> Hello Friends. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have been living offshore all the time with only 3day stay in Australia during first entry. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left during which I will keep trying to get in to the country but hopes are thin. I am wondering if any of you are in a similar situation and have applied for RRV, if yes, how long it took for Department to respond? any refusals? Finally, as you may have seen many examples, what are the chances of visa rejection in my case? Any updates will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Murali


Your agent is right
Worst case you will get 3 months RRV
Cheers


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Your agent is right
> Worst case you will get 3 months RRV
> Cheers


Thanks NB. That gives a lot of comfort 

Murali


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Murali44 said:


> Thanks NB. That gives a lot of comfort
> 
> Murali


Hi
What did you write in statement? Did you show any substantial ties? 3 months RRV is given on condition that there was a compelling reason for your last departure from Australia. What reason have you showed?


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

alamin104 said:


> Hi
> What did you write in statement? Did you show any substantial ties? 3 months RRV is given on condition that there was a compelling reason for your last departure from Australia. What reason have you showed?


I do not have substantial ties but as per consultant's advice, I gathered proof of my attempts move to AU like my e mail communication with the schools, Land lords, my job applications and letters from my Australian friends stating that I was genuinely trying to come but couldn't due to COVID 19 etc...However, the effectivity of this exercise is yet to be seen as I am still waiting for an update.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I got one year RRV in January 2020 when I was offshore. Since I was waiting for my wife's partner visa, did not travel till March 2020 and after that not being able to travel. Last date for my travel on current RRV is 7th Jan, I have applied for RRV again. Can I get RRV one more time as I have not entered Aus after previous RRV grant ? (citing the pandemic situation)

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got one year RRV in January 2020 when I was offshore. Since I was waiting for my wife's partner visa, did not travel till March 2020 and after that not being able to travel. Last date for my travel on current RRV is 7th Jan, I have applied for RRV again. Can I get RRV one more time as I have not entered Aus after previous RRV grant ? (citing the pandemic situation)
> 
> Thank you.


 Very high chance of getting it again
Cheers


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

NB said:


> Very high chance of getting it again
> Cheers


Thank you very much.


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got one year RRV in January 2020 when I was offshore. Since I was waiting for my wife's partner visa, did not travel till March 2020 and after that not being able to travel. Last date for my travel on current RRV is 7th Jan, I have applied for RRV again. Can I get RRV one more time as I have not entered Aus after previous RRV grant ? (citing the pandemic situation)
> 
> Thank you.


HI. I had applied for RRV almost 4 months but not heard yet. When did you apply? Any communication received from Immigration department?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Murali44 said:


> HI. I had applied for RRV almost 4 months but not heard yet. When did you apply? Any communication received from Immigration department?


Nothing yet. I don’t think will hear anything from department before 3 months. But 4 months is bit long for RRV. Did you try contacting them for update ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Nothing yet. I don’t think will hear anything from department before 3 months. But 4 months is bit long for RRV. Did you try contacting them for update ?


In most cases wherein the applicant meets the requirements for the RRV, it’s issued within minutes or a couple of days
It’s only those who have not spent 2 years , that have to wait
Cheers


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

NB said:


> In most cases wherein the applicant meets the requirements for the RRV, it’s issued within minutes or a couple of days
> It’s only those who have not spent 2 years , that have to wait
> Cheers


Yes. Any idea on restrictions placed while travelling from Australia. My family is probably not going to travel with me, is there any chance I can come back to India to travel with them in couple of months ? 

Is there currently a rule that if we leave Australia, we cannot re-enter Australia for 3 months ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Yes. Any idea on restrictions placed while travelling from Australia. My family is probably not going to travel with me, is there any chance I can come back to India to travel with them in couple of months ?
> 
> Is there currently a rule that if we leave Australia, we cannot re-enter Australia for 3 months ?


You will have to apply for an exemption to leave Australia as you are a PR holder 
One of the conditions there is that you should not return for at least 3 months
Even then you may not get exemption as you have to give the reason for travel which is acceptable to dha
Cheers


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

NB said:


> You will have to apply for an exemption to leave Australia as you are a PR holder
> One of the conditions there is that you should not return for at least 3 months
> Even then you may not get exemption as you have to give the reason for travel which is acceptable to dha
> Cheers


Thank you very much NB. I explore all the relevant websites but this 3 months rules is not clear anywhere, so wanted to confirm once.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Thank you very much NB. I explore all the relevant websites but this 3 months rules is not clear anywhere, so wanted to confirm once.


Here you go






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au





*Australians and permanent residents*
If you are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident you cannot leave Australia due to COVID-19 restrictions unless you have an exemption. You can apply online but you must meet at least one of the following:


your travel is as part of the response to the COVID-19 outbreak, including the provision of aid
your travel is for your business/employer
you are travelling to receive urgent medical treatment that is not available in Australia
you are travelling outside Australia for three months or longer
you are travelling on compassionate or humanitarian grounds
your travel is in the national interest.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for prompt reply and sorry for too many queries, just one last one now 

Does this mean if we fall in any other criteria (for instance, compassionate / humanitarian), this 3 months rule won't apply ? or that is common for all the categories ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Thank you for prompt reply and sorry for too many queries, just one last one now
> 
> Does this mean if we fall in any other criteria (for instance, compassionate / humanitarian), this 3 months rule won't apply ? or that is common for all the categories ?


Technically you have to meet just any one of the above points but in reality I think you would need to prove both that you have a legitimate reason to leave and will not return for at least 3 months
This is just my assumption 
Cheers


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

Inf_18 said:


> Nothing yet. I don’t think will hear anything from department before 3 months. But 4 months is bit long for RRV. Did you try contacting them for update ?


HI. yes, did try but no response to that either. By the way, did you get your last RRV based on 2 years stay or meeting the criteria? If yes, I am sure it would have been quick. But if not, how long did it take?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Murali44 said:


> HI. yes, did try but no response to that either. By the way, did you get your last RRV based on 2 years stay or meeting the criteria? If yes, I am sure it would have been quick. But if not, how long did it take?


No, was meeting 2 years criteria and it took around 3 months for me last time.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,

My wife has got partner visa 309 and her IED is is first week of March 2021. However, my RRV is expiring on 7th January 2021 and I am not going to travel and have decide to wait till my new RRV application is finalized. 

My Question is, can my wife travel on her visa when my RRV travel rights are expired ? OR she also can't travel till my RRV is granted ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has got partner visa 309 and her IED is is first week of March 2021. However, my RRV is expiring on 7th January 2021 and I am not going to travel and have decide to wait till my new RRV application is finalized.
> 
> My Question is, can my wife travel on her visa when my RRV travel rights are expired ? OR she also can't travel till my RRV is granted ?


Is there any condition on her visa that she cannot travel without you ?
Cheers


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

NB said:


> Is there any condition on her visa that she cannot travel without you ?
> Cheers


No. There is no condition on her visa.


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria. 
1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted 
2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites 
3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property 
4. Gather the proof of your communication with schools where you planned you children to be admitted 
5. Australian Bank account statement. If you don't have one, open it from overseas and transfer just a minimum amount. 
6. proof Any other reasons that kept you away from moving to Australia like, parent's health, govt compulsions etc 
7. Finally, a covering letter stating your intentions are genuine about moving and calling Australia your home. 

Note: If you have a job offer, visa grant is almost certain and much faster (can be 6 days to 28 days). I didn't have one though! 

Hope it helps! 
GVM


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Murali44 said:


> HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria.
> 1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted
> 2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites
> 3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property
> ...


Congratulations, finally you got it. Thank you for sharing this information. BTW you got it for one year or 3 months...


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

Murali44 said:


> HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria.
> 1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted
> 2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites
> 3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property
> ...


Congratulations Murali !! That is a really good news and highly encouraging for me, thank you for sharing the details. What documents or proofs did the case officer ask for ? and out of the abovementioned points which ones were you able arrange and submit ? Also When are planning to travel ?


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

Inf_18 said:


> Congratulations, finally you got it. Thank you for sharing this information. BTW you got it for one year or 3 months...


Thank Dear. I got it for 1 year


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

OZdownunder said:


> Congratulations Murali !! That is a really good news and highly encouraging for me, thank you for sharing the details. What documents or proofs did the case officer ask for ? and out of the abovementioned points which ones were you able arrange and submit ? Also When are planning to travel ?


Thanks Dear. As per consultant's advice, I arranged all the documents as mentioned above. Importantly, the responses I had from schools and land lords indicated that I was serious about moving. Letters from My Australian friends came in handy. If you have stayed away for more than 3 years, it is better to have the police clearance certificate from the country you stayed although it is not a must. I am planning to move in Mid June next year hoping that fobia around COVID -19 subsides by then
Good luck.


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

Murali44 said:


> Thanks Dear. As per consultant's advice, I arranged all the documents as mentioned above. Importantly, the responses I had from schools and land lords indicated that I was serious about moving. Letters from My Australian friends came in handy. If you have stayed away for more than 3 years, it is better to have the police clearance certificate from the country you stayed although it is not a must. I am planning to move in Mid June next year hoping that fobia around COVID -19 subsides by then
> Good luck.


Thank you Murali !! I have few more questions, hope you don't mind 

1) So you received an RRV grant for 1 Year ?
2) What kind of letters from Australian friends ? would you be able to maybe share a sample one ?
3) Also you mentioned you sought advise from a MARA Certified Consultant/Agent ? Would you be able to share his/her contact details ?
4) Is there a way we can connect maybe on WhatsApp or FB messenger ?

Thanks beforehand


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Murali44 said:


> HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria.
> 1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted
> 2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites
> 3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property
> ...


Hi Murali

Thanks for posting the necessary docs to submit. However my case is different.
I am currently in AUS and just thinking to apply RRV so that it can be handy to me for any future travel plans. If i am already in AUS, will RRV be much faster ?
The problem is My wife and my kid (both are PRs) and not meeting 2 years stay but stayed almost for 2 years (i.e. they both stayed in AUS for 700 days out of 730 days = 2years). Do i still have to show the substantial ties while applying ?

Migration Agents/ Helps/ Seniors.... requesting your valuable suggestions 

Thanks a lot


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Murali
> 
> Thanks for posting the necessary docs to submit. However my case is different.
> I am currently in AUS and just thinking to apply RRV so that it can be handy to me for any future travel plans. If i am already in AUS, will RRV be much faster ?
> ...


You apply for your RRV only first 
Once you get the 5 year RRV, Then let your family apply 
Most likely based on your RRV, they will also get a5 year RRV
Cheers


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

NB said:


> You apply for your RRV only first
> Once you get the 5 year RRV, Then let your family apply
> Most likely based on your RRV, they will also get a5 year RRV
> Cheers


Thanks NB for replying to my query. Just want to know how will it make difference if i apply for entire family at once instead of applying only for me..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ktoda said:


> Thanks NB for replying to my query. Just want to know how will it make difference if i apply for entire family at once instead of applying only for me..


You can take your own decision 
Cheers


----------



## Enuj (Jan 18, 2021)

hi Murali, wished I found your thread earlier. I’m in very similar boat as you, and my visa is expiring on 9 March. Urgent help needed. Appreciate if you could share details of agent who as helped you? And templates of cover letter and friends letter etc that you have used please? Thanks!


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

Murali44 said:


> Hello Friends. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have been living offshore all the time with only 3day stay in Australia during first entry. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left during which I will keep trying to get in to the country but hopes are thin. I am wondering if any of you are in a similar situation and have applied for RRV, if yes, how long it took for Department to respond? any refusals? Finally, as you may have seen many examples, what are the chances of visa rejection in my case? Any updates will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Murali


Hi Murali, Can I have your contact no or your email id . I would be going through the same situation. Wanted your advice. I could speak to you directly. Thanks Murali


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello Murali:
can i have your email or contact number.


----------



## tarunrs1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Murali44 said:


> HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria.
> 1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted
> 2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites
> 3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property
> ...


Thank you @Murali44 for your post. I received my RRV yesterday after a wait of exactly 3 months. I followed the documentation and points you mentioned. Thank you again as it helped me file my application without any doubts. I must say I took a chance and also uploaded all my communications with third parties such as Thomascook etc.

Below are the documents submitted that proved my intent to move but restricted due to no or very less and highly competitive options to fly via Australian Government Organized Air India/Qantas/Charter Airlines.

1. 2019 Resignation letters along with Reporting Manager Org Structure.
2. All Job communication via email/whatsapp/sms since Feb 2020.
3. DFAT communication for flight seekers.
4. Forex communications with Thomascook.
5. Logistics communication with a couple of home relocation company.
6. Airlines ticketing attempts for March/April 2021 and communication of cancellations.

Hoping this information helps the forum discussion.


----------



## tarunrs1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Murali44 said:


> HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria.
> 1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted
> 2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites
> 3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property
> ...


Thank you @Murali44 for your post. I received my RRV yesterday after a wait of exactly 3 months. I followed the documentation and points you mentioned. Thank you again as it helped me file my application without any doubts. I must say I took a chance and also uploaded all my communications with third parties such as Thomascook etc.

Below are the documents submitted that proved my intent to move but restricted due to no or very less and highly competitive options to fly via Australian Government Organized Air India/Qantas/Charter Airlines.

1. 2019 Resignation letters along with Reporting Manager Org Structure.
2. All Job communication via email/whatsapp/sms since Feb 2020.
3. DFAT communication for flight seekers.
4. Forex communications with Thomascook.
5. Logistics communication with a couple of home relocation company.
6. Airlines ticketing attempts for March/April 2021 and communication of cancellations.

Hoping this information helps the forum discussion.


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

tarunrs1 said:


> Thank you @Murali44 for your post. I received my RRV yesterday after a wait of exactly 3 months. I followed the documentation and points you mentioned. Thank you again as it helped me file my application without any doubts. I must say I took a chance and also uploaded all my communications with third parties such as Thomascook etc.
> 
> Below are the documents submitted that proved my intent to move but restricted due to no or very less and highly competitive options to fly via Australian Government Organized Air India/Qantas/Charter Airlines.
> 
> ...


Hello Taruns:
Want to ask you.. did you contact them during this 3 month period ? 
and if yes then after how many days ?


----------



## tarunrs1 (Apr 2, 2021)

@prestyler i did not contact them during the 3 months


----------



## Yinyan (Mar 20, 2021)

Murali44 said:


> HI All. I got my RRV yesterday. It was 108th day and has been granted when I am overseas. It could have been faster had I attached all relevant the documents. I have listed down what worked for me, just in case if it helps any one in a situation like mine, where you do not meet 2 years stay or substantial ties criteria.
> 1. Target to apply at least 4 months in advance from the date you expect your RRV visa to be granted
> 2. Gather the proof of your job applications, e mails, acknowledgement of job websites
> 3. Gather the proof of your communication with land lords for renting the property
> ...


Congratulations 🥳 when you say 108 days did that include the weekend?


----------



## Ina_d (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello All,

Thank you Murali44 and Tarunrs1 for sharing your experience. I also have to apply for my RRV and wanted to know how to send the department of immigration all the relevant documents are medical reports,cover letter etc using the immi account ?I have not completed my 2 year stay and with the covid-19 situation I 'm hoping to get a 1 year visa . Could some one please guide on how to got about this ? Thank you .


----------



## Ina_d (Feb 24, 2018)

Could some one please help in guiding how to send documents and cover letter to the immigration dept while applying for RRV using immi account ? Appreciate it.


----------

